# New to the site. Hello from St. Louis.



## bulldog (Jan 8, 2011)

I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm from St. Louis, MO and run all the rivers around here fishing every spare minute I have. I mostly bass fish but do my fare share of cat fishing on the larger rivers. I have an 1848 Lowe jon boat that I have built for the last 2.5 years. It has a 1974 150 horse TOWER OF POWER matched to a nice jet unit and runs like a raped ape. I love this boat and motor combo. The boat started out as a plain jon boat and I have rebuilt the transom to 27", put decks in, wired everything very cleanly with and EZ AC/DC wiring kit, along with countless other items. If I added all the receipts up I would probably throw up but it is exactly how I want it. In the next few weeks I will be removing and recomforming the front deck to make it more user friendly for fishing. I own a vehicle wrap company so the boat went from camo to a fighter plane design. I will post pics as soon as I get them off my other computer.

Anyway, sorry for the long winded post but I am stoked to be a part of this site.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2011)

:WELCOME: bulldog!

Thanks for joining! We like long winded posts! :beer:

Looking forward to seeing your boat!

Jim


----------



## bulldog (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are some pics I found on my phone. Sorry about the motor pic, I could not rotate it. I can't wait to take this beast out tomorrow. High of 30!!!! :shock: Coveralls and motorcycle helmet please and thank you!! [-o<


----------



## bulldog (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is a bigger one of the boat. I was going to leave the pasties off but the neighbors may have had a problem with that. I get some funny looks both driving on the road and on the river.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 8, 2011)

Im new here too. These guys really know what they are talking about on here.

Your boat looks amazing. I love the way the motor looks!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think your boat looks cool with those raps. =D>


----------



## bulldog (Jan 8, 2011)

You know I have been on here to look around a lot but never joined. I learned a lot of lessons both by this site and the hard way. I have done so much to my boat that I think I have some knowledge to share. It is a evil evil drug that takes a lot of time and money but it is so gosh darn rewarding!


----------



## Codeman (Jan 8, 2011)

LOVE IT! And I love the fact that you are running an old Merc inline. Packing a '76 50hp myself. I seriously thought of finding a 6 and pump to fit one of these days for mine. 

Might as well drag it down south and join us on the 5th of Feb for a Polar Bear run on the Current River, just a fun run. See my thread on that for the details. I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jan 8, 2011)

That is a very nice setup. It sure will turn heads on the water.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2011)

awesome looking boat! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 9, 2011)

Great looking rig (and graphics), and thanks for joining! 8)


Rotated your motor for you


----------



## bulldog (Jan 9, 2011)

You know the wrap makes all the difference in the world. When I took the original Advantage Real Tree camo wrap off to change it to what it is now, without a wrap or paint, this boat is plain UGLY!! The boat itself is a 1984 and the motor is a 1974, both oxidized, dented, and ugly. I wrapped them and look at it now!! My father had this boat sitting on a farm pond for the last 20 some years and it is pretty beat up. Most people would throw it out and start with something newer and in better shape but to me it was a diamond in the rough. Paying $10k-$15k for a newer one was just crazy to me so I figured I could build one for half of that. I did everything I could personally to the highest of quality possible. I had high expectations and loved every minute of the build. 

Gotta get some sleep now, I have to get on the water in 7 hours!! Frost on the truck right now! Gonna need an ice scraper! :lol:


----------



## bulldog (Jan 9, 2011)

And thanks waterwings for fixin' that pic! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2011)

That is one bad ass looking boat. Could you start a thread explaining how the wrap process works, how you did yours and the durability? While i consider painting a boat a waste of good fishing time - a cool wrap like that woudl be well worth the cost and effort!


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> That is one bad ass looking boat. Could you start a thread explaining how the wrap process works, how you did yours and the durability? While i consider painting a boat a waste of good fishing time - a cool wrap like that woudl be well worth the cost and effort!



Yes!


The next TinBoats.net boat is going to be an all electric advertising machine! :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Bulldog.Just wanted to extend my welcome to you.I've seen some of the evolution of your rig over the last couple of years(I drive by your place all the time on my way to Simpson Lake).The first time I saw it with the wrap my first thought was"man,that guy put a lot of time into that paint".I love the fighter plane theme.It's cool.I'm out in Cedar Hill,maybe we will run into each other next year.I'm on the Big from House Springs up stream or the Meramec out to Sullivan.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

s&m - thanks. I have done a lot to it over the last couple years and it is like it never ends. After the changes I'm doing in the next month I should be done for a while and I can start on the trailer. I run a lot on the Meremec west of George Winter, the Big in House Springs and the management areas down south, and the Missouri from Weldon Springs to Herman cat fishing. I'm going to run the Burbouse this year for the first time also. I may see you around. I go out when ever I can. Do you have good luck at Simpson? I have caught a few good fish there but that place gives me fits. Gets a lot of pressure also.

I will be posting a thread about vehicle and boat wraps some time next week to explain everything that goes in to them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 10, 2011)

bulldog said:


> \
> 
> I will be posting a thread about vehicle and boat wraps some time next week to explain everything that goes in to them.




AWESOME!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 10, 2011)

Not spectacular, Bulldog.I've pulled a few nice ones out of there, but not in abundance.See you around. I've never been to the Bourbouse.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Buldog....welcome aboard...You have a couple of members here in Fenton that love to fish..someone asked me the other day where I fished and my response was "anywhere there is water". small rivers, ponds, lakes whatever...
your boat looks fantastic....somehow we will have to get together and have coffe and plan a short one day trip on the Meramac.
Ron


----------



## bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

Ron, anytime when it gets a little warmer I'd love to get together and catch some Bass. I fish the Meremec a lot but still learning it. 

I have my best luck at all of the farm ponds I fish. I caught a 12.25 pounder in 2007 at a farm pond in Wildwood. We have some great honey holes. I'll post a pic of the 12 pounder we call "Deery" tomorrow. A friend of mine caught what I believe is that same fish last Spring but we found her dead this Summer. I almost cried as it was kind of a myth to people that there are 12+ pound fish in Missouri. The pond I caught her at, we have pulled all sizes of fish from 8 pounds down in huge numbers and Crappie up to 16". Not a fish story, I promise. Night fishing with large black and blue YUM Dingers is where it is at.


----------



## Brine (Jan 10, 2011)

Great looking rig bulldog. Looking forward to the wrap info. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 10, 2011)

I love those graphics.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

12.25 pounds 27.5" long 20.5" girth. I caught it on a 3.5-4" realistic crawdad during the spawn April 21st, 2007. I always said if I caught something over 10 lbs I'd get it mounted but I could not get it back in the water fast enough. I got a replica made instead. I attached a pic of that also. Just an awesome mount. Approx 36"x24" total size. The Peacock in the pic was 4 pounds and caught in Miami last year.


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice mounts! :beer:

Fish of a lifetime right there!


----------



## bulldog (Jan 11, 2011)

They would be a lot nicer if the fiance would let me hang them up on the wall. #-o :evil: They just sit in my basement on the floor for now.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 11, 2011)

NICE fish bulldog! I'll have to prime you for some of those lake localities.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Bulldog, I recognize the location were some of the photos were taken...George Winter park boat ramp....I live about a mile and a half from there...Lots of fun fishing to be done from that ramp.. I don't keep to many fish but since we do love our fish to eat, I keep a few. I still think we're not to eat to many due to possible mercury contamination...I know people who have been eating fish from that river for decades and not one of them glow in the dark or any other wierd thing..
again, its good to have you abord...I will try to send you a pm as I live in fenton
peace
Ron


----------



## bulldog (Jan 11, 2011)

I've never eaten any fish from the Meremec but I do eat the cat fish I catch from the Missouri and if they don't kill me then I don't think the fish from the Meremec will. The Missouri is a pretty dirty river. I run that river all the time and it is sad how much crap is on it. A couple buddies and I are building a 10' by 10' log cabin on an island right now and the log jam that we are getting the logs out of is just chock full of trash. Pretty sad. People are just wasteful.

On the other hand we have found some old dumps from the early 1900's (just a guess) that the river is exposing due to erosion and we have found some neat old bottles and signs.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 11, 2011)

> On the other hand we have found some old dumps from the early 1900's (just a guess) that the river is exposing due to erosion and we have found some neat old bottles and signs.



That sounds pretty cool! Love to see some of that sometime.


----------



## Seth (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to the site bulldog. I'm about 1.5 hours west of you and run the Missouri, Gasconade, and Osage Rivers mainly. The paint job on your hull and motor are top notch! I can only imagine how your boat runs. Mine is an 1852 with a 115/80 Etec and I thought it ran decent (mid to upper 30's depending on wind/current).


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 14, 2011)

awsome boat BullDog =D> 

welcome aboard 8) 


Im a Cards fan by the way


----------



## ace man (Feb 6, 2011)

HI how much to rap a 18-60 blazer SS [email protected] thanks ace


----------



## fender66 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bulldog....check your PMs. You might be missing something. :LOL2:


----------

